# My little girl inherited my curly hair!



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Silly, but I was looking at my 3 year old and the poor thing will have to fight with curly hair because of me. This is a minor concern compared to what other traits of mine she may have inherited. My oldest seems to be going down the same path as me, its scary, thing is she's doing what I did at that age, so maybe that's just a teenager thing and not to do with any inherited traits :-( Do you notice any inherited traits in your children?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

My son has my fiery temper (scary) My daughter's demeanor is half and half she can be very reserved, like her dad, and very loud, like me  My daughter and son both have extremely curly hair, but that's due to the fact that I am white and their dad is bi-racial...me and my daughter's hair had some good fights over the years, as I had no clue how to deal with somewhat coarse curly hair, I have thin, fine hair. We now have it down to a science of detangler and braiding every day, and that's how my daughter likes it, super simple, she is not a girly girl whatsoever, rides four-wheelers and dirt bikes  My daughter is 7, soon to be 8 and my son just turned 4 so we will see what the later years bring us haha


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Just wait til she discovers flat irons ;-). I didn't discover a real quality one that worked until a few years ago (I'm 38). That and a good humidity blocker . Ah, the fiery temper... We are paying close attention to my son, he's got quite a temper, but he still has a very sensitive gentle side. Some people mention our twins being mini me's of my H and I.. I can only hope they develop more sense than us.. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Her dad has already flat ironed her hair and chemically straightened it :rofl: I was taking classes for a while after work and they apparently would get bored, when she was old enough to start learning sports believe me they switched over to that very fast haha

My son is the same way, he has that fiery temper, but, like me, has an extremely sensitive side as well.....he starts pre-school next year and this is why I worry about him so much more than my daughter....She has always adapted to every single situation she was put in, but my son is a little different, plus he is my (last) baby so he has been "babied" a little more than my daughter was.

Don't parents always hope their kids develop more sense than they do?? haha I know for sure that if either of my kids starts to turn out like me when I was a teenager I will never sleep again haha


----------



## speakingforsomemen (Dec 12, 2011)

thats great, mine inherited my agility. They are able to leap tall buildings in a single bound!


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

speakingforsomemen said:


> thats great, mine inherited my agility. They are able to leap tall buildings in a single bound!


Fascinating


----------



## readyforbaby76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ouidad is the solution, i only wish i had found it 30 yrs ago!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My daughter definitely had my attitude. She was sweet, but at the same time loved to mess with people's heads and could be very curt, sarcastic, and dismissive. Sometimes she was serious and sometimes it was a game.
My wife still says she was exactly like me, but she also had my wife's(her Mom), sweetness and ability to see the best in any situation.
God, I miss her!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My little girl got my Hubs' curly hair! I love it!


----------

